# Little three mile creek



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking to head that way for the first time this year anyone got any information on the river and the warm water any good fishing being caught.... hope gates are still open


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

You don't tend to get many responses here about it because one post usually causes it to go from crowded to unbearable. I havnt been in several weeks because of the water conditions and lack of time. If the river is low and stable give it a shot. Water temps are inconsistent but fish do hold there when it's right. I've seen a couple decent days there for white bass this year, one day with lots of skipjack for a couple hours and some slow days.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

FWIW on 01/10/17 there was an explosion at the Stuart Plant in a steam generator. Several employees injured and lots of damage to the plant. According to local news all generators are offline until further notice.


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Richman said:


> FWIW on 01/10/17 there was an explosion at the Stuart Plant in a steam generator. Several employees injured and lots of damage to the plant. According to local news all generators are offline until further notice.


Damn that ain't good it prolly won't generate warm water again till spring


----------



## Kendall0627 (Jan 25, 2012)

riverKing said:


> You don't tend to get many responses here about it because one post usually causes it to go from crowded to unbearable. I havnt been in several weeks because of the water conditions and lack of time. If the river is low and stable give it a shot. Water temps are inconsistent but fish do hold there when it's right. I've seen a couple decent days there for white bass this year, one day with lots of skipjack for a couple hours and some slow days.


yea I hate the crowds I just wanna try and get on a few skipjack until spring but that place has always been a hit or miss


----------

